# Governor Not Working



## red necking it (Nov 14, 2015)

pulled side cover, weights on gear are free......what next?

maybe the spring is too tight between throttle lever and gov. arm ?

whatever position i put the throttle in that's the rpm i get.

when i get into deep or heavy snow, the governor will not open the throttle.

model 314550, and A054B serial

also on the other Snowflite, (at my mom's)...gov. is opening and closing the butter fly while under load. 

both Snowflite's were used and with some of these pieces missing.

Thanks for the help


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmmm looks OK from what I can see. Maybe the governor linkage adjustment was off? Could you get it to vary manually prior to taking it apart? Try loosening the linkage so that you can test it by hand, then follow the adjustment procedure if you are able to get it to fluctuate manually. I had a mower act up on me once - after I put it all back together it worked as expected > never really found the culprit?


----------

